

Should Marketers Learn To Code? - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/should-marketers-learn-to-code.html

======
RawData
Obviously it's a good idea for ANYONE to learn to code...but marketers should
really make an effort. Even if they just pick up a little bit...enough to
recognize what they're looking at...it can only help them.

